# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  İşte TED'deki Cemaat izleri

## bozok

*İşTE TED’DEKİ CEMAAT İZLERİ*
** 

 

Bugünlerde Türk Eğitim Derneği(TED) Koleji Mezunları ve öğrenci velileri gönderdikleri e-postalar aracılığıyla koleji protesto ediyorlar. TEDliler’in protestosunun nedeni okullarının cemaat ve hükümet ile olan ilişkileri. TEDliler’e göre *“cemaat, kurduğu okullar ile yakaladığı imajı TED’i yönlendirerek yakalayacak”*. TED’in yönetimini cemaatin ele geçirdiğini düşünen TED mezunları buna ilişkin bazı kanıtlar da sundular.


TEDliler’in hedefinde olan ilk isim TED Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı *Selçuk Pehlivanoğlu*. Pehlivanoğlu, ANAP kurucularından eski Milletvekili Cavit şadi Pehlivanoğlu’nun oğlu ve ANAP Eski Genel Başkan Yardımcısı. TEDliler kendisinin cemaat* sempatizanı olduğunu düşünüyor.* 

Pehlivanoğlu, 2001’den itibaren TED Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığı yapıyor. 

Fethullah Gülen’in kendi web sitesinde Pehlivanoğlu’nun şu konuşmaları mevcut: “Fethullah Hocanın bu ülke, bu toprak , bu bayrak için yaptıkları hayallere değil, gözle görülür gerçeklere dayanmaktadır. Bunu yurt içi ve dışında devletin uzanamadığı, etkin olamadığı yerlerde görebiliyoruz. Eğer vatana hizmetin karşılığı ajan olmakla suçlanmaksa onu söyleyenlerden şüphe etmek gerekir."


Pehlivanoğlu *17.08.*2000 tarihinde ANAP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı iken şu sözleri söyledi: *“Fethullah Gülen, bu ülkeye büyük hizmetlerde bulunmuştur”. Pehlivanoğlu, Gülen Davası’nda Fethullah Gülen’e haksızlık edildiğini söyledi.*


*TED’in yönetim kurulunun diğer üyeleri de ilginç:*


*Ziya SELüUK*

— AKP 56. Hükümet Dönemi Talim Terbiye Kurulu Başkanı
- TED Vakfı üniversitesi Kurucusu



*Emin KARİP* 

—TED Genel Müdür Yrd.
— AKP 56.Hükümet Dönemi Talim Terbiye Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı



*Sevinç ATABAY*

— AKP 56.Hükümet Dönemi Talim Terbiye Kurulu üyesi
— TED Genel Müdürü



*Servet üZDEMİR*

— AKP 56.Hükümet Dönemi MEB İlköğretim Genel Müdürü 
— AKP 56.Hükümet Dönemi YüKSEK üğrenim genel müdürü
— TED Ankara Koleji Vakfı Yönetim Kurulu Danışmanı 


*TEDliler’in değindiği konulardan biri de kurulma hazırlıkları sürdürülen TED üniversitesi’ne ilişkin. Bu üniversiteyi hükümetin desteklediğini söyleyen TED mezun ve velileri bu konuda hükümet kanadından gelen açıklamaları yolladıkları protestoya eklediler. Abdullah Gül’ün TED üniversitesini desteklediği konuşmayı e-postalarına taşıyan TEDliler, 79. Kuruluş Yıldönümüne katılan Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün TED’e ilişkin sözlerini aktaran TEDliler bu sözleri TED yönetimi ile hükümet ilişkisi olarak sundular.*

*TEDliler, TED Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Pehlivanoğlu’nun İmam Hatipliler’e üniversite yolunu açacak katsayı önerisini de hatırlattılar. Pehlivanoğlu’nun Kanaltürk’ü satın alan Akın İpek ve Fethullah Gülen’e yeşil kart alması için kefil olan TüGİAD Başkanı Murat Saraylı ile ilişkisini de sorgulayan TEDliler, şüphelerini şu şekilde aktardılar:* 

*“*TED Okulları Fethullah Gülen çizgisinde mi yürüyecek? Tez ve Anti tez aynı hedefe yürüyecek ve hissedilmeden büyüyecek mi? Rakip gözüküp yeni kitleler ele mi geçirilecek? Abiler, hizmet verdikleri cemaat okullarından yeni imajlarıyla gizlice *TED okullarına* geçiş mi yaptı? TED, Fethullah Gülen’in ideolojisini körpe beyinlere mi aktaracak? TED üniversitesi’ni bu yeni oluşum mu kuracak?”


*TED mezunları ve veliler TED yönetimine de cevaplaması için şu soruları sordular:*


1- Atatürk ilke ve inkılaplarına bağlı mısınız?
2- Fethullah Gülen’le hiçbir ilişkiniz olmadığını, Fethullah Gülen ve ideolojisine karşı olduğunuzu ilan edebilir misiniz?
3- Neden iki farklı burs sistemi uyguladığınızı açıklayabilir misiniz? Cemaat burs sistemiyle iç içe olmadığını ispat edebilir misiniz?
4- TED markasını diğer illere verip okul açarken hangi kriterlere ve kimlerin tavsiyesine göre hareket etmektesiniz?
5- TED yöneticilerini hangi kriterlere göre seçmektesiniz.
6- Daha önce cemaat okullarında görev yapmış kaç öğretmen TED okullarında eğitim faaliyetlerinde bulunmaktadır? 
7- TED ve bağlı okullara hizmet veren firmalar hangi düşüncenin sempatizanı, hangi kriterlere göre seçilmektedir. şeffaf bir ihale sistemi mevcut mudur? Mevcut ise ihaleler nerede yayınlanmaktadır?


TED Koleji'nin bağlı olduğu Türk Eğitim Derneği, M.K Atatürk'ün çağrısı üzerine cumhuriyeti kuran kadroların önderliğinde 31 Ocak 1928 tarihinde kuruldu. Bu tarihi gerçek düşünüldüğünde, TED’e ilişkin tartışmalar daha devam edecek gibi gözüküyor.


*NOT: Konuyla ilgili dolaşan maili video bölümünden izleyebilirsiniz*

*Odatv.com*

Haberimizin ardından TED yönetimi bize bir açıklama gönderdi. 

Açıklamada TED yönetiminin dolaşan bu e-postadan haberdar olduğundan söz edildi. E-postada yazan iddiaların saygın bir eğitim kurumu olan TED’i karalama amaçlı olduğunu ifade eden yöneticiler e-postanın kaynağına ulaşmak için savcılık takibi başlattıklarını da ifade ettiler.


Bunun dışında haberde konu edilen Talim Terbiye Kurulu’na ilişkin de karşı bir açıklama yazısı gönderen TED yönetimi, bahsedilen kurulun toplantısında kendilerinin tavrının* “imam hatiplere üniversite kapısını açacak”* yönde olmadığını belirtti.


TED yönetimi bunun dışında TED yönetiminde bulunan kişilerin listesini gönderdi. Listede pek çok saygın ismin bulunduğunu belirten TED yöneticileri, bu isimlerin cemaatçi olmasının mümkün olmadığını ifade ettiler. 

İşte TED yönetiminin açıklaması:


“Sayın Odatv,


Odatv’de bugün yayınlanan *“TED Mensupları ayaklandı”* başlıklı haberiniz bizleri derinden üzmüştür. Yaklaşık 6 ay önce yine aynı iddiaları içeren bir karalama e-posta çalışması yapılmış olup, Türk Eğitim Derneği Genel Merkezi ve kendisine bağlı okullarının Yönetim Kurulları tarafından açıklama yapılmıştır. Yine bu karalama çalışmasına ilişkin savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunulmuş olup, e-postanın kaynağının Ankara Altındağ’da bulunan bir internet kafe olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Türk Eğitim Derneği isimli ve imzalı gelen her e-posta, faksa, mektuba vb. cevap vermekte olup, sizin de takdir edeceğiniz gibi isimsiz ve imzasız gelen bu tür karalama e-postaların amacı çok net ortadadır.


Size Türk Eğitim Derneği Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri, Türk Eğitim Derneği okulları Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri, TED Yükseköğrenim Vakfı Yönetim Kurulu ve Mütevelli Heyeti üyeleri’nin isimlerini gönderiyoruz. Bu listelerdeki kişilere ve özgeçmişlerine baktığınızda haberinizde yer verdiğiniz bilgilerin geçerli olduğu bir kurumda, bu kişilerin asla yer almayacağını takdir edersiniz. 


Saygılarımızla”



*9 şubat 2009*

----------

